#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-11-05
<ComputerChic> Hi all
<wrst> hello
<ComputerChic> wrst: hey
<wrst> how are you doing?
<wrst> morning chris4585 ;)
<chris4585> hey wrst, good afternoon
<wrst> all going well chris4585?
<chris4585> yeah I guess so
<wrst> chris4585: i have been playing with cyanogenmod on my phone the last few days
<chris4585> I have no idea what that is, lol
<wrst> its an android os
<wrst> http://cyanogenmod.com/
<chris4585> wrst, neat, liking it?
<wrst> very much so chris4585
<chris4585> thats good, I still have a dumb phone
<wrst> that would probably be better for me :)
<chris4585> I would like a android device but not as a phone, samsung has an android camera with a 7" screen I believe
<chris4585> something like that would be awesome
<chris4585> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6217/samsung-announces-galaxy-camera-running-android-41
<chris4585> 4.8"
<wrst> i have the galaxy s3 phone i'm really happy with the hardware
<wrst> software not so much
<wrst> touchwhiz was not good IMO
<wrst> that's pretty slick chris4585
<chris4585> the note II looks like a good phone from what I've seen
<wrst> its just stinking huge :)
<wrst> my phone is on the large side
<wrst> but not that large
<chris4585> yeah I'd rather have a device more focused on taking pictures with android than a phone
<wrst> in an DSLR i would like that
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-11-06
<Juzzy> i have a s3 and an i4s
<Juzzy> imo the s3 is a tad akwardly too big
<Juzzy> it's definetly a 2-handed device which i find inconvienent
<cyberanger> alyawn: You going to DC423 on the 14th?
<cyberanger> I should be, and if I read the hints right, dinner should be good
<alyawn> yes, I'm planing on it
<alyawn> cyberanger, you know there is a ##dc423 channel on here
<Ubik> cyberanger owes me $10
<wrst> Ubik: cyberanger will never pay you back just forget it :)
<Ubik> figures!
<cyberanger> alyawn: yes, but like chugalug, it was dead awhile, 48+ hours
<cyberanger> Ubik: referring to the name badge, I forgot about that, been working nearly every tuesday for months
<cyberanger> joe told me at the block party
<cyberanger> I think wrst thought you were joking
<wrst> ha ha oh you really do owe 10 bucks cyberanger?
<wrst> :)
<cyberanger> wrst: just haven't gotten to a meeting to turn it in
<cyberanger> then, due to lack of meetings, forgot
<wrst> well if that is the case Ubik he will pay since he really owes it :)
 * cyberanger fearfully wonders if he'd have to mail it in with club fees at this rate
<Ubik> lol
<Ubik> I think they sold the badge to the highest bidder
<cyberanger> Ubik: see your PM?
<cyberanger> and your kidding
<cyberanger> who won, what bid
<wrst> morning chris4585 :)
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> chris4585: doing ok?
<chris4585> yep
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-11-08
<ComputerChic> Hiall
<chris4585> welcome back ComputerChic
<ComputerChic> chris4585: hey
<ComputerChic> How are you tonight?
<chris4585> I'm good :) how are you?
<ComputerChic> Good, Just waking up
<chris4585> awesome, I'm about to eat some chili
<chris4585> ComputerChic, work a night shift?
<ComputerChic> The husband
<ComputerChic> does
<chris4585> ah
<wrst> ubuntu and windows 8 have something in common: http://hothardware.com/News/Microsofts-Big-Hidden-Windows-8-Feature-BuiltIn-Advertising/
<cyberanger> wrst: did ubuntu hide that "feature"
<wrst> no its called the amazon lens cyberanger
<wrst> or whatever it is
<Unit193> unity-lens-shopping ?
<wrst> yes
<cyberanger> wrst: my point being win8 hid it a little more
<xTEMPx> I hid it even more, by installing the Gnome 3 12.10 at the house
<xTEMPx> dumb ol' ads
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> unity is shit
<Unit193> xTEMPx: The new flavor or mini.iso?
<wrst> cyberanger: good point
<wrst> xTEMPx: does it actually work on 12.10 i tried that gnome remix with poor results
<xTEMPx> it worked till I broke it
<xTEMPx> more on that once I'm off the phone
<xTEMPx> I got the gnomebuntu version of 12.10 installed without a hitch.  went pretty quick, too.  Boots fast.
<xTEMPx> but then I decided to make sure I was using the nvidia-current drivers rather than nouveau
<xTEMPx> hehe
<xTEMPx> BLAM now it only loads old-style gnome2 interface
<xTEMPx> so I gotta figure out what I did to the poor drivers
<cyberanger> wrst: not to mention, ubuntu will tell you how to disable it, and it'll actually work
<cyberanger> try getting that out of microsoft
<wrst> ahh you are getting the fallback mode xTEMPx
<wrst> cyberanger:  but the point is it shouldn't be in either one
 * cyberanger hates how many things this week are basically sticking up for the lesser of two evils
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, agreed, it's not in mine
<wrst> if ubuntu is trying to design this great desktop experience that isn't it, now if you did that when searching for videos/music, i could handle that and since i buy from amazon i would even enjoy the experience it
<wrst> *experience
<xTEMPx> wrst:  yup
<wrst> xTEMPx: does it have the software center ?
<xTEMPx> wrst yessir
<wrst> xTEMPx: i think its just easier to run gnome on something that doesn't destroy gnome to put their own shell on top of it
<xTEMPx> eh?
<Unit193> wrst: Even Xubuntu had the software center.
<Unit193> (Lubuntu has it's own, not sure how good it worked)
<wrst> xTEMPx: the unity mess and how you can't get current nautilus etc
<wrst> or can you with that version?
<wrst> Unit193: yep gtk
<Unit193> Both are GTK.
<xTEMPx> wrst:  I see... but the gnomebuntu iso doesn't install unity at all from what I can see
<wrst> no but does it have vanilla gnome or still have the tweaked stuff such as nautilus?
<Unit193> cyberanger: Ever played with zram or usbip?
<cyberanger> Unit193: I don't recognize the names
<Unit193> zRam sounded interesting for computers with less ram: http://code.google.com/p/compcache/
<Unit193> (Both Ubuntu and Debian have them as modules, they aren't in "stable" kernel drivers yet though)
<xTEMPx> wrst:  I honestly didn't get far enough into the gnome shell side of it to tell what was tweaked or not
<xTEMPx> I didnt' see any problems, though, until I broke it
<cyberanger> I'm running sid, so that wouldn't be an issue ;-)
<wrst> cyberanger: that's probably almost as current as arch?
<cyberanger> Unit193: the issue is some cpu hit, but they don't ignore that fact, pointing out the three best examples where cpu is well above the bottleneck of limited ram (my personal favorite is virtualization, but netbooks would be an even better example for most)
<cyberanger> wrst: depends on the package, some is ahead, some is behind, alot is equal
<wrst> cyberanger: yes, for instance took a while to get gnome 3.6 into the main repos of arch it stayed in testing awhile they had some issues
<cyberanger> the mozilla & libreoffice packages seem to be the worst, hence why I do that outside the debian repo
<wrst> gnome is going to also start depending on systemd that doesn't bode well for ubuntu and gnome either
<Unit193> cyberanger: Wheezy has it.  Blog post had some info on it, and Pentium M with 1G was marked as "faster" with it as well (exactly what I have, 2.13GHz)
<Unit193> cyberanger: Xfce 4.10 yet?
<cyberanger> Unit193: exactly, where the processor is well ahead the ram
<wrst> Unit193: xfce4.10 has been in arch for ages :)
<cyberanger> they aren't talking low end systems as much as systems that were crippled by design
<Unit193> wrst: Even in Ubuntu, but for some reason I wasn't sure if it was in unstable, isn't in testing.
<Unit193> cyberanger: Enabled it to see what'd happen (zram-config package)
<wrst> xTEMPx: any idea how gnome moving to systemd as a depend will effect ubuntu and gnombuntu?
<cyberanger> Unit193: actually, not in sid, it's in expermental
<Unit193> Next version seems like it'll be nice as well.
<Unit193> (Though, I think I'm the only Xfce fan here)
<xTEMPx> wrst:  no idea
<cyberanger> alot of the big stuff spends time in expermental, I guess due to all the code to test (does arch test code prior to release, or just hope it works?)
<wrst> Unit193: i like xfce, but i prefer gnome
<wrst> if not for gnome i would probably use xfce
<wrst> possibly kde
<Unit193> wrst: You don't dislike Xfce. ;)
<cyberanger> most of my stuff skips that due to either small size, or small use
<wrst> exactly Unit193
 * cyberanger doesn't favor it like lxde or openbox though
<wrst> i'm fond of a complete desktop
<cyberanger> lxde is complete, what's missing for you?
<Unit193> Snazz. ;)
<wrst> Unit193: exactly
<Unit193> wrst: You can have that too.
<wrst> but you have to work for it
<Unit193> Not too much: http://lubuntublog.blogspot.com/search/label/eyecandy
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-11-09
<wrst> hello chris4585
<chris4585> hey
<wrst> how are things going chris4585?
<chris4585> wrst, yeah, I'm good, how are you wrst?
<wrst> doing good, paying bills...
<wrst> or was doing good :)
<wrst> i think gnome shell update fixed some issues i was having so that part is nice atleast :)
<chris4585> wrst, ah cool, 3.6 finally out in arch?
<wrst> has been for a week or so
<chris4585> I'm on manjaro so they have their own repositories
<chris4585> but archbang will have a new release on the 10th I believe
<chris4585> or maybe I'm thinking of manjaro...
<chris4585> I may reinstall
<wrst> wb xTEMPLARx
<wrst> wb... again... xTEMPLARx
<wrst> chris4585: morning
<chris4585> hey wrst, I don't think its morning anymore
<wrst> ha ha chris4585 thought it was for you :)
<chris4585> I've been gone most of the day
<wrst> happy friday chris4585!
<chris4585> thanks wrst :)
<chris4585> its been good and productive I guess, how was your day?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-11-10
<chris4585> the other day got my paycheck sorted out, I was shorted an 8hr day, the managers were a little mad but I don't care I don't work for them anymore :)
<chris4585> not my fault they screwed me either
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-11-04
<netritious> mint with cinnamon installed on ancient toshiba laptop not as terrible as I thought
<wrst> the fact that it isn't terrible I would guess exceeds expectations?
<netritious> wrst: that is a reasonable assesment :)
<wrst> ha ha :)
<wrst> so all is going well netritious?
<netritious> yep...how about you wrst?
<wrst> good about to check out and head home
<wrst> so getting better all the time :)
<netritious> another monday to leave behind ;)
<netritious> i tried ubuntu first wrst
<netritious> but doesn't support non-pae cpu out-of-the-box and dvd failed to boot
<netritious> like it wanted to to, but then failed with the "cpu no pae"
<netritious> same laptop three years ago ran ubuntu fine :/
<netritious> mint took work to get installed but a lot less than I anticipated
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-11-05
<wrst> netritious_: mint is not my thing but you can have a running system in no time with it
<netritious> wrst: it's an old laptop...i kind of expected issues
<wrst> ahh
<wrst> that can make a difference
<wrst> good morning everyone
<average_guy> Hello wrst, how's it going?
<wrst> good average_guy, how about you?
<average_guy> I am doing well, thanks.  Enjoying time my off of work,
<average_guy> or something like that...
<wrst> time off work is good
<wrst> wb netritious
<netritious> ty wrst
<wrst> it was just a matter of seconds not the usual months, I thought it was worth noting netritious ;)
<netritious> lol I deserve that
<wrst> ha ha sorry :)
<cyberanger> hey netritious
<cyberanger> how's it going?
<netritious> hey cyberanger it's going...how about yourself?
<cyberanger> going all right, might be moving again
<cyberanger> datacenter work would be a good reason
<netritious> me too...depends on where cspire puts the fiber
<Unit193> Oooooh, you give us discounts? ;)
<cyberanger> idk if I'll have one for myself
<cyberanger> hoping it might be an employee benifit
<Unit193> Heh, kidding, but it'd be great for you to get in there!
<cyberanger> netritious: you talking about rebuilding yours I presume?
<netritious> cyberanger: maybe. Depends on if they give me statics or not
<netritious> i mean, what /can't/ you do with 1GB fiber /with a static ip/...
<netritious> within the bounds of TOS of course
<cyberanger> move 2GB in a second
 * cyberanger was spoiled with epb
<netritious> *1Gbs not 1GB
<netritious> ^^you see I'm ignoring you right cyberanger :D
<cyberanger> yes, but now time warner is the local provider (preferred comcast business over them)
<cyberanger> and I couldn't resist a speed joke
<netritious> he he
<cyberanger> but don't worry, the joke died faster than the iso I'm downloading
<wrst> Unit193: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/11/debian-8-0-switches-xfce-default
<wrst> oh and cyberanger ^ its not the terminal so you probably don't care :)
<Unit193> Wonder if it'll stick this time.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-11-06
<netritious> Hm...looks like mint with cinnamon isn't going to cut the mustard on this 10 year old laptop.
<netritious> going to try LMDE now just to see if my probs will be magically resolved. (not likely)
<Unit193> wrst: Hah, you read the commit message?
<Unit193> (I'll make it to that link, even though it is omgubuntu.)
<Unit193> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=tasksel/tasksel.git;a=commitdiff;h=dfca406eb694e0ac00ea04b12fc912237e01c9b5  is great.
<wrst> ahh the tech junkies part :)
<wrst> netritious: put in my nexus 5 order today
<netritious> wrst: I thought you had one already?
<wrst> netritious: I have a galaxy nexus
<wrst> it is getting a little old
<netritious> trade you a 2004 Toshiba tecra with minty on it :P
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> nah
<wrst> that galaxy nexus really isn't bad but getting no more updates from Google and has major issues to get kit Kat running on it
<netritious> but you're missing out on a one of a kind adventure with the tecra :P
<wrst> I think i will pass I use a phone in place of a laptop many times
<wrst> actually my sIII had decent enough laptop specs
<netritious> just in case it wasn't obvious, I'm totally kidding. its actually not a terrible laptop but definitely not a great one either
<netritious> just something sitting off to the side I'm about to pass forward if it will work OK
<wrst> I understand that I have a hard time throwing things away
<netritious> I used it for serial console but I just don't need it anymore
<netritious> if I can get YouTube and miniclips working then daughter will be happy. Otherwise giving to someone down the street with 12 year old computer heh.
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> netritious: might want to look at a used Nexus 7 for your daughter cab pick the 2012 versions up cheap
<netritious> she got a quad core a31 for bday in august
<netritious> next is wife on android
<netritious> says she strongly dislikes iPhone
<Unit193> That's a plus.
<netritious> Unit193: she's had android tab going on 2 years and iPhone for 1...
<netritious> guess which one is used the most heh
 * Unit193 doesn't have any smart devices. \o/
<wrst> netritious: the wife loves the iStuff
<wrst> I'm trying to save my daughter from them
<netritious> lol
<wrst> I can put her through college for the price difference
<netritious> hah truth
<wrst> I mean really the nexus 5 32gb is 400 bucks the iPhone 5s is 800 I think
<netritious> hey chris4585
<netritious> wrst: yeah I can go on and on about why android>iWhatever
<netritious> but I'll spare you :)
<chris4585> hey netritious
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-11-07
<wrst> netsplits!!!!
<cyberanger> yep, ugh
<wrst> gotta love 'em :)
<twayneprice> hey wrst http://lifehacker.com/a-la-carte-cellphone-carrier-ting-has-a-semi-secret-iph-1459135588
<wrst> ha ha twayneprice that has been out for a week or so ;)
<twayneprice> That is first I saw that was "official".  :)
<wrst> ahh so it is offical now?
<netritious> wrst: http://www.agptek.com/AGPtek-Android-4.2-Quad-core-Tablet-649-96-1.html <--daughter's tab
<wrst> nice, netritious I intalled that zoodles app aka kids mode on the nexus 7 when my munchking logs into her account that's what she gets
<netritious> wb chris4585
<netritious> wrst: thanks for reminding me about that app...I need to get that installed on her tablet asap.
<wrst> works nicely
<wrst> and wb chris4585
<cyberanger> I grabbed a new t-mobile sim for their Simple Choice International plan
<cyberanger> sounds like this is almost more of a cell phone channel now ;-)
<wrst> cyberanger: sounds cool
<wrst> hey they run linux... sorta
 * cyberanger wasn't complaining....sorta
<cyberanger> yeah, thinking some trips across the border to canada for R&R, it'll come in handy
<wrst> nice
<wrst> cyberanger: The nexus 5 is going to be my first phone with gsm capabilities so I could see that being handy when travelling, even though I will be on a cdma network
<wrst> most of the time
<cyberanger> and honestly there's enough used phones, you could pick up a galaxy s2 cheap
<cyberanger> if need be
<wrst> yep true
<wrst> I have a galaxy nexus right now that I'm using but its sprint
<wrst> but the N5 gives me flexibility to skip around with providers if I need to
<wrst> pretty much everyone but verizon
<wrst> and possibly us cellular not for sure about them
<cyberanger> celluar south
<cyberanger> maybe
<wrst> not for sure, 3 of the big 4 however
<netritious> hey cyberanger
 * wrst feels left out...
<wrst> howdy netritious ;)
<netritious> lol wrst...I gave you a howdy link ;)
<cyberanger> hey netritious
<wrst> ha ha that was so long ago netritious...
<wrst> :)
 * wrst suddenly starts talking like his wife
<netritious> lol
<netritious> cyberanger: updating LMDE on old laptop.
<cyberanger> hehe
<netritious> looks like when a distro drops 486 support, APM/ACPI support becomes unstable (suspend/hibernate fails miserably)
<wrst> that's interesting netritious, I had a machine a year or so back and had issues, and 486 debian was the only thing that would work on it
<wrst> took me weeks to figure it out
<cyberanger> netritious: ouch, that stinks
<netritious> it could be worse...at least with LMDE I'm in (semi-)familiar territory, and MATE JustWorks™
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-11-08
<wrst> netritious, mate... that's so 2002 of you ;)
<netritious> lol..it /is/ gnome2 right? or forked gnome2?
<Unit193> Except, it doesn't seem to move.
<wrst> Unit193: isn't that the point of mate?
<Unit193> To stagnate?
<wrst> yep
<wrst> I mean if your goal is to keep the experience of dated software isn't that really the point?
<netritious> mate is just the UI...the base is debian 7 testing
<netritious> after dist-upgrade of LMDE that is
<netritious> so packages aren't /that/ old
<netritious> this laptop is working very well atm...much better than Windows XP :P
<Unit193> Debian 7 is stable, if 7 is wheezy.
<netritious> then sid now that it's post upgrade, correct?
<Unit193> Sid is always unstable, jessie is testing of course.
<netritious> roger, had to look that up. I couldn't remember the naming convention lol
<Unit193> Heeey, what do I know?  I'm just a stupid Ubuntu user. ;)
<netritious> Unit193: why is "debian 7 testing" incorrect? Just trying to understand.
<Unit193> Because "Debian 7" = Wheezy, which is stable, therefor not testing.
<netritious> SO I just should have left out the "7" lol
<netritious> "debian testing" would have been accurate, right?
<wrst> Unit193: I thought Debian came in 3 flavors, old, stale and rusty ?
<netritious> just making sure i haven't lost my mind somewhere
<Unit193> wrst: Shouldn't your logic be: Stale, almost stale, almost current, broken?
<Unit193> netritious: Right-o
 * Unit193 runs a host using testing, stable enough for a server.
<Unit193> Can you define "server"?
<wrst> Unit193: my vps is on stable
<netritious> "testing, stable" ... so two different hosts or...?
<wrst> host?
<netritious> wait I read that wrong lol
<wrst> ha ha
<Unit193> Loki is on testing, but the host is functional and without problems?
<Unit193> :P
<Unit193> (Well, not OS related.)
<wrst> I have thought about rolling my vps to testing but packages aren't painfully old... yet
<wrst> netritious: I have KitKat on my phone... I mention that just to get cyberanger going :;
<Unit193> wrst: Yes, because wheezy was recently released.
<Unit193> netritious: Where do you sit when it comes to initd?
<wrst> Unit193: I usually sit in a chair
<Unit193> wrst: Floor isn't always bad, window can be nice too.
 * Unit193 isn't trying to start a debate, just wondering. :D
<wrst> Unit193: I suspect they will go upstart
<netritious> Unit193: I have no opinon until my installations break on a dist-upgrade
<Unit193> wrst: I'm still unsure about that, seems like less on that side of the fence.
<wrst> I have went through a switch from sysv to both upstart and systemd the transition to upstart broke my server
<wrst> I have a rather negative view of it
<wrst> systemd migration was just a minor annoyance
<wrst> but on new systems as long as it works it doesn't seen to be such a deal to me
<wrst> Unit193: was that around 9.04 that upstart come fully on the scene?
<Unit193> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/ says "6.10"
<wrst> 9.10 when it was default boot up
<wrst> that was the server install that got hosed
<wrst> that update was horrible
<wrst> had stiff booting up out of order
<Unit193> Pretty sure some things have changed since then, and pretty sure Debian wouldn't permit a breaking upgrade in stable, and that's what unstable is for.
<wrst> true Unit193
<wrst> I really think systemd has more technical upside but that being said it does so much that you could say it isn't in step with the philosophy of many small parts working together
<Unit193> I'm trying not to comment much on either one here, in line with me not starting a debate and all. :)
<wrst> Unit193: that is no fun
<Unit193> Sure it is, you've read my ranting enough haven't you? :P
<wrst> nah
<wrst> Unit193: I like good arguments
<Unit193> Are you saying mine are?
<wrst> yes
<Omnifrog|pond> woof
<netritious> TGIF
<wrst> netritious: +1
<wrst> if it is appropriate to +1 in irc :)
<netritious> wrst: +1
<netritious> ;)
<wrst> ha ha ha :)
<cyberanger> my friday was on monday
<wrst> that's nice on monday at least :)
<cyberanger> exactly my point, this is my monday
<cyberanger> ugh
<cyberanger> black friday coming up too, time to ditch retail
<wrst> cyberanger: hopefully soon?
<cyberanger> three weeks
<wrst> awesome
<cyberanger> as for ditching retail, less clear
<cyberanger> but hopefully about the same time
<netritious> what are you doing in three weeks cyberanger?
<cyberanger> moving again, two job offers on the table, leaning towards a sysadmin position in downtown buffalo
<cyberanger> in a datacenter
<cyberanger> that's the idea at least
<cyberanger> both would want me to start on the 1st of december if I accept
<cyberanger> err, the 1st week of dec. I should say
<netritious> congrats!
<cyberanger> thanks
<cyberanger> idk if I'm accepting it yet, bad timing
<netritious> well I hope things work out...sounds like a couple of great opprotunities
<cyberanger> thanks, yeah a datacenter and a hospital IT dept.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-11-10
<netismbl> hello
<wrst> howdy netismbl
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-11-03
<Omnifrog> Daylight Saving - Movie Trailer   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4EUTMPuvHo
<netritious> howdy
<Unit193> Howdy.
<wrst> hello netritious, Unit193, and Omnifrog I hate the clock changing also
<Unit193> I didn't change mine.
<Omnifrog> hi dair
<wrst> how are you doing Omnifrog?
<Omnifrog> I'm watching a 1950 video informercial for the Vidamix
<Omnifrog> it's hysterical
<Omnifrog> I didn't know this. Vitamin G exists !
<Omnifrog> we call it B2 now. lol
<Omnifrog> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJ0uz6YdTcM
<Omnifrog> also, all health issues are the fault of women
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-11-04
<netritious> agreed Omnifrog :D
<netritious> hello wrst Unit193 bbl
<wrst> Omnifrog: I prefer to blame everything on women :)
 * Unit193 emails wrst's wife.
<Omnifrog> it's for the best, really >.>
<wrst> Unit193: no
<Omnifrog> AWWW!
<Omnifrog> Tom Magliozzi, Popular Co-Host Of NPR's 'Car Talk,' Dies At 77
<wrst> Yeah loved that show Omnifrog
<wrst> Didn't realize they went to MIT
<wrst> I read that somewhere todah
<Omnifrog> yeah, they did!
<Omnifrog> their yuck yuck radio personas made people think they were hicks
<Omnifrog> but they were far from it
<wrst> Yeah they obviously were very intelligent , takes someone really bright to make people that don't know a tire from a turn signal understand what is wrong with their car
<wrst> But didn't realize that
<Omnifrog> and then to go on to make an iconic radio show that lasts for ages!
<Omnifrog> surprising thing for me was how old they are!
<Omnifrog> or were>.>
<wrst> Yes
<wrst> Didn't realize that either
<Unit193> froggie!
<froggie> hiya!
<wrst> hello
<netritious> howdy. apologies for leaving so quickly...pc was shutting down and had enough time to say "hey, gtg" lol
<Unit193> Hah, nice!
<Unit193> And this is IRC, are we supposed to be offended? :P
<wrst> netritious: we are used to that by now ;)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-11-05
 * netritious is just not as close to his PC as he used to be
<netritious> proximity wise....I know it misses me when I'm not tickling the keyboard
<netritious> so how have you guys been Unit193, wrst?
<Unit193> Alive, and now that Nov4 is over, better. :P
<wrst> Almost over and I agree with Unit193 , netritious  the sooner the politicians crawl back in their dirty disgusting holes the better I will be
<netritious> no one likes politicians, even the politicians themselves lol
<wrst> They are a sub-human species
<froggie> Sahara, one of my kitties, died a short time ago
<froggie> I don't know what caused her death
<froggie> I found her on a suitcase in the rafters in the garage a few hours ago. immobile, slowly meowing and flicking her tail
<froggie> I got her down and put her on a box with some towels
<froggie> but she went down hill fast
<froggie> now shes gone
<wrst> Sorry to hear froggie :(
<netritious> It's always sad when a pet goes. Also sorry to hear. :(
<netritious> On another note, having a problem with VLC on windows: http://i.imgur.com/o3QUFaM.jpg?1
<netritious> ^^via reddit. avoided that site what seems like forever, now partially addicted.
<netritious> anyone here still using ubuntu?
<wrst> netritious: I do some
<netritious> me to wrst, although it's been a while since I installed. Still running 12.04 on a LXC server.
<wrst> I also install it for several people
<netritious> I have to upgrade a family from 12.04 to 14.04. Upgrading them from 10.04 to 12.04 was stupid easy...hoping I have the same luck this go around.
<average_guy> I've done the auto-upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 with no problem netritious, shood work
 * average_guy crosses fingers
<netritious> I've only had an upgrade problem when I decided to go from 8.04->10.04->12.04 on a server, but they weren't unsolvable ones.
<wrst> init system changeoever in some of that I guess?
<netritious> iirc the biggest prob was none of my beep scripts worked any more. I think I had to edit the modules blacklist and comment pcspkr or something like that.
<wrst> ahh ok
<netritious> on a headless system I find beep invaluable for knowing when a long running process is finished, or to get periodic notifications on a series of long processes.
<netritious> eg when building rainbow tables, which takes /forever/
<wrst> makes sense
<average_guy> gpu cracking is what's hot now-a-days I hear
<average_guy> http://blog.ircmaxell.com/2011/08/rainbow-table-is-dead.html
<average_guy> http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/12/25-gpu-cluster-cracks-every-standard-windows-password-in-6-hours/
<netritious> I agree, just giving an example. I still have tables around here somewhere. Not bad for checking weak passwords on the spot with a $200 laptop.
<netritious> I like that blog. Good info average_guy
<netritious> and looks like when I find that drive I can format it and put it to use for something else lol
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-11-07
<ifsp> Happy friday everyone.
<Ubik> yep yep
 * Ubik files suit against cyberanger
<cyberanger> Happy Friday everyone
 * cyberanger hands Ubik monopoly money and considers it settled out of court
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-11-08
<wrst> I am disturbed that I find this funny...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-4oTOnrfYk
 * wrst thinks that will be the only time he ever post anything taylor swift related
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-11-03
<Unit193> aeden__d: Remember about the VPN?  Well it's a slight "problem" that my VPS is in France. :P
<aedend> Unit193, I'm not sure what you mean by "problem"? I've pretty much given up on trying to figure out how to stop dns leaks
<Unit193> aedend: Heh, well in this case means sites think I'm in France, so Google is in French and wunderground.com gives me Metric.
<aedend> Unit193, ah, I run into that when using tor-browser.
<aedend> which in my case it's sometimes in German, French, Italian...
<cyberanger> I have no issue for metric, I get that with a few of my sites
<cyberanger> but yeah, while I'm working on learning french, that is a bit much
<Unit193> cyberanger: Eww! :P
<aedend> Unit193, “http://google.com/ncr”
<cyberanger> What, it's helpful for Québec
<cyberanger> and I do like Montréal, QC
<cyberanger> Ahem, httpS://google.com/ncr
<cyberanger> httpS://google.us works too
<aedend> does it matter if your vpn is listening on 6697?
<cyberanger> Mine isn't
<aedend> or 443
<cyberanger> Sometimes that helps with restrictive firewalls
<cyberanger> but not the dns leak issue
<aedend> don't mention dns leaks... I swear I'll start to twitch lol
<cyberanger> Granted, I'm really thinking your not having a leak issue, the tool is flawed
<cyberanger> opps
<aedend> I've completely started from scratch since the last time we explored those problems
<cyberanger> ouch
<cyberanger> I've been upgrading all that since last weekend
<cyberanger> err, I guess the weekend before last now
<cyberanger> I was in Canada and found some changes to how Hulu and some others do GeoIP detection now, and made adjustments for that
<cyberanger> and I made preperations for a border search, and they didn't bother searching
<cyberanger> They will next time (or the time after next, if I get my end of the year roadtrip to happen)
<cyberanger> I have to fly at the begining of next year, that'll likely cause them to do a border search involving the laptop
<cyberanger> Granted, my laptop stickers will be intresting then
<cyberanger> aedend: do you use virtualbox?
<aedend> yeah
<Unit193> "The requested URL /ncr was not found on this server. That’s all we know"
<cyberanger> https://www.google.com/ncr doesn't work?
<Unit193> cyberanger: That does, https://google.com/ncr does not.
<cyberanger> huh
<cyberanger> weird
<Unit193> Yep, and .us redirects to .fr
<cyberanger> Now that shouldn't happen
<cyberanger> https://www.google.us/ncr ?
<Unit193> ncr doesn't allow search.
<Unit193> Seems the best I can do is append hl=en&
<Unit193> (ncr uses session cookies, which is fine for most use cases, just not mine.)
<fn001010> ctcp version aedend
 * cyberanger wonders
<cyberanger> I need to be better about maintaining my pgp key's expire value
<Ubik> Oh?
<cyberanger> It expires for a day before I realize
<cyberanger> A day or two
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-11-04
<Unit193> Crawlspace = scary.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-11-05
<Unit193> Hah, wow the irony: https://torrentfreak.com/orwell-estate-sends-copyright-takedown-over-the-number-1984-151027/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-11-06
<cyberanger> Unit193: ironic indeed
<cyberanger> Unit193: working on firefox sync tonight
<Unit193> \o/
 * cyberanger yawns
<cyberanger> if I can stay up to finish
<Unit193> FXA and everything?
<cyberanger> That's the hope
<cyberanger> Ideally in a way that'd allow for me to export it to docker and OVA
<cyberanger> maybe that'd help you
<cyberanger> Not sure how generic it'll be till I do it, but that's the idea
<cyberanger> Also looking at Iridium PTT, but that's a project for another day
<Unit193> I don't use Docker though.  I just do the token server for now, not FXA yet.
<cyberanger> VirtualBox (OVA) too
<cyberanger> (and you could then convert that to a raw image, use in linode)
<Unit193> Ah, right.  Couldn't remember what that was.
<cyberanger> OVA is the open virtualization format
<cyberanger> (Well, OVF is, OVA is the archived (tarball) varient that's more popular)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-11-07
<cyberanger> Unit193: http://xkcd.com/1597/
<Unit193> Yeeeeeep.
<cyberanger> Anyone looked at any CDN network, CDN77 perhaps?
<cyberanger> Looking for suggestions
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-11-07
<Omnifrog> oh d-d-dear!   http://www.axanarproductions.com/fan-film-friday-starbase-studios-is-on-the-move-can-you-help/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-11-08
<aedend> any good channels of freenode (besides #debate2016) to follow election real time results?
<Omnifrog> I have a tab open   http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/election-night-forecast-2016/
<aedend> something like ##news but for the election
<aedend> No gui...
<Omnifrog> ah
<aedend> Most of what I open in w3m doesn't work well ;)
<aedend> ginbot can pull stats, so I guess I can keep querying
<Omnifrog> I'm not sure I want to follow things too close tonight really
<Omnifrog> I'll be in bed before the west coast polls close
<aedend> It's already started... shame  http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-azusa-shooting-injuries-20161108-story.html
<aedend> 1 dead, multiple people shot near Azusa polling station; active shooter heavily armed
<Omnifrog> that's not saying much though. most places are "near" a polling place
<aedend> Odd that a shooting that took place around 2 pm today has few details
<Omnifrog> it was only 2 hours ago
 * aedend fake conspiracy theory voice is seems to not be working...
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-11-09
<aedend> I guess I was saying by "It's already started" that folks will try to make this into something more than it needs to be
<Omnifrog> yeah. the media isn't going to pass up a chance like this for anything
<Omnifrog> they have to talk continuously for another 5 hours at least
<Juzzy> it's amazing how corrupt DC is
<netritious> Mr. Prsident Trump
<wrst> netritious: who woulda thunk it?
<netritious> wrst: not the media! lol
<wrst> ha ha certainly not
<wrst> the earth still circles around the sun regardless :)
<wrst> good morning netritious
<netritious> good morning wrst
<wrst> all good out west?
<netritious> well, there aren't any riots yet, so yeah, it's fine I think.
<netritious> how are things in the middle and out east wrst?
<wrst> well we are in prime red territory here so all is good
<wrst> first election that I have really not cared in a long time because I really didn't think either was particularly worthy for the job
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-11-10
<cyberanger> Yeah, the results have me trumped
<cyberanger> Didn't expect either to get this far
<minasota> protest have started...
<Omnifrog> I have banned all forms of news/media in the house for a week
<minasota> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UvOxrQdLrU  <-- Find out who the background music is... I like it but can't find anything
<minasota> ^ has nothing to do with news/media btw
<Omnifrog> why are so many people wanting to know?
<Omnifrog> it's kinda unremarkable music
<cyberanger> Omnifrog has banned news for a week, in other news tor is perfect for getting around Omnifrog's censorship ;-)
<Omnifrog> my youngest child still living at home doesnt know about tor yet
<Omnifrog> and wife doesnt care
<cyberanger> Omnifrog any proxy?
<Omnifrog> me or the kid?
 * cyberanger is using tor now due to a port restriction on this hotspot.
<cyberanger> The youngin
<Omnifrog> no
<Omnifrog> my youngest is spoiled
<Omnifrog> I built his box and I maintain it for the most part
<Omnifrog> he's not really interested in security or privacy
<Omnifrog> he doesnt consider them real things
 * cyberanger remembers bypassing administratior so many times it caused my interest in security, boarding school's content filter blocking sourceforge causing my privacy desires
<cyberanger> Likely would have happened anyway, but it accelerated the process for sure.
<Omnifrog> there is the possibility that my kid has found workarounds
<Omnifrog> he is an exceptional kid
<Omnifrog> he got his first computer when he was 2
<Omnifrog> that was in 2002
<Omnifrog> he's had his own desktop ever sense
<Omnifrog> I "think" I have been able to stay one step ahead of him
<cyberanger> Hard part is the second he's ahead, it's over
<Omnifrog> heh
<Omnifrog> I still control the router
<wrst> cyberanger: any suggestions on a good gigabit Ethernet card?
<wrst> Omnifrog: ^^^
<cyberanger> Omnifrog so does my adversaries, and given enough time and resources I win.
<Omnifrog> EPB gigabit fiber is nice and all but all of my gear is still 10/100
<cyberanger> wrst KillerNIC is overkill, intel chipsets rock, there's not really a wrong answer though
<cyberanger> My lan is gigabit, but my WAN is a wifi network that'll vary from 90k to 1m
<Omnifrog> still it helps with teenager/gaming/wife/Amazon Fire/
<cyberanger> Omnifrog having said that I bypass the GFW for fun, others play WoW, I'm very atypical
<Omnifrog> I'm not a gamer
<Omnifrog> my kid is though
<cyberanger> Me either
 * cyberanger wants a 10gigE lab net though
<Omnifrog> so the bandwidth is great and all but most websites are way slower than my connection
<cyberanger> Yeah, I use split range requests at different servers to gey around that.
<Omnifrog> I get the feeling that you are a little more tech savvy than I cyberanger
<cyberanger> Perhaps, I've just never had an ideal home setup (at least not for long) and I will engineer around it
<cyberanger> If I didn't have reason/challenge in it, I'd not be this far.
<Omnifrog> I've been using Linux since the 90's but these days I'm kind of a lazy geek
<Omnifrog> although, to my credit, I did abandon KDE. WTF ARE THEY DOING???
<cyberanger> No idea, I went to alternating between openbox & just a tty since 2009
<Omnifrog> I need a GUI
<Omnifrog> I'm a sloth
<cyberanger> I use other setups, but always wind up back at openbox
<cyberanger> If I am just playing music & on irc it's in a terminal, but I really only turn xorg off when I am running three server VMs
<Omnifrog> I want the comfort of a windows like environment with the benefits of OSS
<cyberanger> Save the ram then
<wrst> cyberanger: I have a realtek integrated in my desktop it is crummy, my server has Intel but ethtool says it is just at 100 may be the cable on further inspection
<cyberanger> I remember once saying my desktop is built in to any linux computer, just press ctrl alt f1...still sorry wrst
<wrst> Ha
<cyberanger> wrst intel fast Ethernet?
<wrst> 82567LM-3
<wrst> Should be gigabit but just connecting at 100
<wrst> If I use ethtool to force to 1000 I lose the connection
<Omnifrog> I'm gonna put headphones on and jam out to tunes till I have to go to bed
<Omnifrog> night guys
<cyberanger> Omnifrog have a good one
<cyberanger> wrst what driver is it using?
<wrst> Night Omnifrog
<wrst> cyberanger: have no clue :)
<cyberanger> Okay um...
<wrst> A little research looks like the cable could be the cause
<wrst> Using a 5E cable so have some cat 6 ordered
<wrst> cyberanger: usually stuff just works in Linux so not used to trouble shooting hardware really
<cyberanger> Ah, possible, but so could a driver
<cyberanger> Lsmod
<wrst> I think it is e1000 or something like that
<cyberanger> Okay, that's good
<cyberanger> Grabbed the gigabit one, not the older fast Ethernet
<wrst> Yeah e1000e
<wrst> So I think all is setup correctly
<cyberanger> I know that driver is good, one of two I use in vbox (the other is virtio)
<wrst> I was expecting this to have a realtek card so we it is integrated
<wrst> Since it was...
<wrst> Yeah I will try a good cable then go from there, I am maxing out megabit on file transfers
<wrst> And internet too which I am not used to yet
<cyberanger> ☺
<wrst> Haven't actually been able to use it all working on pfsense next
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-11-11
<netritious> wrst: I have had the best experience using Intel NICs. Even the desktop cards work fine for home networks and network appliances. Plays nice with windows, linux, and unix.
<netritious> I have no experience with these cards and macs so can't say if they would work in a mac, but if I had to try, I would try one of those first lol
<netritious> I've used most of these, and ordered from there too: https://goo.gl/LxyXfK
<cyberanger> I can only speak for a hackintosh ;-)
<wrst> ha ha and intel I though was the only way to go, just want to get one that I can get good performance out of
 * [Ubik] files a lawsuit
<[Ubik]> Intel cards have seem to do me well, also have a Linksys gigabit card from years ago in our firewall at the office and it works nicely.
<cyberanger> wrst: [Ubik] runs pfsense on that firewall, so that tells you of another card too
<wrst> that is next on my list... and seems like intel cards are the standard for pfsense
<wrst> wb netritious
<[Ubik]> Yeah, most likely so.
<[Ubik]> I've only had one card NOT work in pfSense, and that machine later went to be with The Lord after a horrible death of the mobo...which was probably why the NIC Wouldn't work right to start with.
<[Ubik]> It was our firewall, I had to disable the onboard and use two PCIs... the new firewall (identical machine, I just moved over the HDDs and NICs), the onboard works fine.
<netritious> ty wrst
<cyberanger> netritious wb
<netritious> ty cyberanger
<netritious> how's everyone doing today?
<cyberanger> Under the circumstances alright
<cyberanger> Horrible circumstances though
<netritious> Has something happened to you cyberanger?
<cyberanger> To a family member, stroke at 96, think she's holding out for my brother to arrive
<netritious> I'm sorry to hear that cyberanger.
<wrst> netritious: good afternoon, picking up a 4 pack of intel cards is on my agenda :)
<wrst> need one for a desktop, one for a server, and two for a pfsense box
<netritious> if it is all for home use I would go for the $28-$35 desktop intel cards
<netritious> you'll like pfsense. first time running it wrst?
<wrst> netritious: I need gigabit speeds, will they do that?
<wrst> netritious: I played with it a long time ago but didn't have the hardware
<wrst> going to get to buying hardware
<netritious> yes they will work for gigabit speeds. the link I posted is for intel 10/100/1000 cards, PCI and PCI-e, and the first two, the cheapest two, even come with the low profile bracket.
<wrst> ok because my desktop has a "gigabit" card but gets about 1/2 the actual speed
<wrst> it is realtek and pretty sure that is some foriegn word that means cheap network card
<netritious> I have no such issues with my desktop intel gigabit cards
<netritious> yeah realtek is good on a very minimal budget, but I wouldn't use them for anything I wanted to rely on
<netritious> like my network :)
<wrst> I have a spare pentium g3250 laying around
<wrst> netritious: yeah, I have 1000/250, my router gets me pretty much 200/200, my desktop direct gets about 400/200
<wrst> who knows I may not be getting the full 1000 but don't think my network card is best it is integrated in a msi board that cost like 60 bucks
<netritious> yeah, the strategy to beat low performance on-board components has always been using an adapter card ;)
<netritious> everything needs to be gigabit though -- the router, the cables (CAT5e/CAT6), and the NICs
<wrst> yes have cables delivered today, have 5e and my server has an integrated intel card and it is only connecting at 100 i think may be a cable but if not will throw a card in it
<wrst> ethtool says it is connected at 100 when i try to force 1000 it disappears
<netritious> are you sure the integrated intel card is gigabit?
<wrst> yes
<netritious> and what is on the other end is also gigabit?
<wrst> let me double check
<wrst> :)
<wrst> yes my router is also
<wrst> and the desktop
<netritious> then it may just be a cable then
<wrst> my router however isn't giving full speed
<netritious> tomato or something else?
<wrst> dd-wrt
<wrst> on a wndr 3700 v4
 * netritious shivers at reading dd-wrt
<wrst> netritious: https://1drv.ms/i/s!AjYeYoflRmK7geQoqAx6jkcx725Nkw
<wrst> netritious: not a fan of dd-wrt?
<netritious> was a fan a long time ago but got tired of reading ten-twenty posts to make certain I wasn't bricking my router
<wrst> oh btw that link is my card details netritious, yes I am using one drive at work, but hey a TB is a TB of storage :)
<wrst> the router I have is fairly unbrickable, I have bricked it a couple of times but super easy to flash stock and go back
<wrst> and I was doing stupid stuff
<netritious> yeah I see it supports gigabit but only negotiated 100Mbps
<wrst> yes and from a bit of reading that could be a cable and really didn't want to swap out cables so just orderd a bunch :)
<netritious> lol nice
<netritious> do you use a patch panel?
<wrst> no
<wrst> but will need to get a good switch or something
<wrst> so when I get a router built I will no doubt be coming back for more info
<wrst> thinking about an ubiquiti wifi device
<wrst> netritious: https://www.amazon.com/Ubiquiti-Networks-802-11ac-Dual-Radio-UAP-AC-PRO-US/dp/B015PRO512/ref=sxts_k2p_hero1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=2668834182&pd_rd_wg=82KF6&pf_rd_r=ABSD1816KBV73X5MMADJ&pf_rd_s=desktop-sx-top-slot&pf_rd_t=301&pd_rd_i=B015PRO512&pd_rd_w=Rddjq&pf_rd_i=ubiquiti&pd_rd_r=MNBPKHSVFHPM5M9GEH80&ie=UTF8&qid=1478901236&sr=1
<wrst> wow that link is long
<netritious> lol
<wrst> but anyway have heard good things about those, and they will like nice may require me to get in the attic
<netritious> I use an asus RT-AC68U
<wrst> netritious: do you use that for all your routing or just wireless?
<netritious> just wireless
<wrst> what do you use for routing?
<netritious> pfsense
<wrst> ok what I thought, hmm that looks like a nice AP
<wrst> my only thought on the ubiquiti would be able to mount it in a central location in the house
<wrst> but boy that would be a lot easier :)
<netritious> it is. I have no problems, but my house is small @1200 sq ft
<wrst> not for sure about our sq footage but we are similar
<netritious> *it is a nice AP
<wrst> my current one does enough, but our bedroom is on the edge since the office is on the far opposite end
<wrst> would love to have good 5ghz coverage all over the house
<netritious> A couple of years ago I took an entry way closet and wired my comcast router there with a UPS, and then went through the wall and have the wifi router on a shelf about 5.5' off the ground.
<netritious> keeps the comcast guy out of my office, and the connection is quad sheilded home run from outside, with compression fittings, so no BS from comcast on "customer changes" to the network.
<netritious> so basically I used a wall plate and low voltage mount with pop in/out connectors, like a low budget patch panel.
<netritious> 3x quad shielded RG6, and 3x RJ45+CAT6
<netritious> wrst: this is the AP: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320174
<wrst> I just got fiber connected to my house so i think I should be relatively trouble free I hope
<wrst> yes just looked it up, that's a nice mean looking router
<netritious> I got it for USB 3.0, but honestly i haven't been using it heh
<netritious> that and my second RT-N16 finally died
<netritious> wait, I just read that...you got fiber to your house wrst? NICE!
 * netritious is so jelly
<wrst> netritious: it has been great!
<wrst> I was on DSL
<wrst> netritious: network cable helped http://www.speedtest.net/result/5791326040.png
<wrst> my router is certainly a bottleneck
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-11-12
<wrst> oh an netritious bought cables from amazon the amazon basics brand I was a little suspect of them but had good reviews, so far so good
<minasota> Is there a way to get links in weechat to open in w3m? When I ssh into my vps and attach the tmux session, I would like for the url's I click on to open with w3m in the split pane
<minasota> Vertical split - w3m on the left, weechat on that right with mouse enabled (/mouse /enable)
<minasota> err /mouse enable that is
<minasota> I can disable mouse, use the tmux keybinding to select text and copy, then toggle to w3m pane and paste the url... It works but it's... not as easy as I judge it could be
<netritious> nice wrst! glad it was just a cable :)
<wrst> yeah netritious now to purchase a boatload of network cards.... the budget must catch up a bit I will "struggle" along for now :)
<netritious> wrst: lol struggle
<wrst> yeah this connection is wonderful!
<wrst> have 3 HD video streams playing right now
<wrst> and not taxing anything close
<netritious> can I just rent a room in the back? pitch a tent? SOMETHING?! lol
<wrst> ha ha could give you the wifi password
<wrst> :)
<netritious> :)
<wrst> now my challenge is just getting things so I can actually use it :)
<netritious> i bet you could subsidise the cost of the connection and equipment between your neighbors via wifi
<wrst> ha ha well they can all get the same thing now
<wrst> but I could get fancy and charge them a fraction :)
<netritious> that's what I meant, charge a fraction to each neighbor monthly and it would cheaper for tehm and you
<netritious> *them
<wrst> could get some of those point to point wifi antennaes
<wrst> yeah I don't think I need to get into the ISP business :)
<wrst> I'm having enough trouble getting a connection to my dad's barn for cameras
<netritious> lol
<netritious> I imagine it can become time consuming
<netritious> do you plan to run more than one AP wrst?
<wrst> at home? I'm not unless I need to but the ubiquitis I think automagically mesh together if you need them so plan on starting with one of them, or possibly might just go with that AP you showed me that would be a LOT easier and really make more sense
<netritious> I've read a little bit about the ubiquiti routers and mesh networking and am not entirely convinced I'm ready to make that move.
<netritious> If it ain't broke...
<netritious> but if you do decide to run two APs at home with a pfsense box, it's simply adding another NIC on the pfsense box and plugging in the new AP.
<netritious> and some config of course via the GUI
<netritious> so say one AP is 192.168.1.1/24 and the other AP is 10.0.0.1/8, these networks will route to each other without issue via pfsense
<wrst> sounds like pfsense is just the stuff really when you get down to it
<netritious> if you only want 10.0.0.1/8 to talk to 192.168.1.1/24. but not vice versa, just setup a firewall rule
<netritious> it's the closest thing I have gotten to that is free, stable, works on just about everything, has a webgui (like most routers do, commercial or otherwise), etc
<netritious> commercial grade firewall for free
<netritious> the best advice I could give you is don't go crazy on the packages unless you intend to backup very often
<wrst> yeah netritious I just want the network to work
<wrst> I really have no fancy needs just need to forward a port or two and that is really about it
<wrst> I have found with things like pfsense usually the default is a pretty safe setup
<wrst> I used a mikrotik router for a while and its default setup was really good and reasonably safe
<netritious> I've heard they are nice...the microtik routers I mean. with pfsense though I recommend to use a hdd and not an ssd, use intel NICs, at least 2-4GB ram, (1GB is fine if you don't run snort) and you are gtg
<netritious> I use 2.5" laptop drives mostly, although recently I paid way to much for the only officially supported ssd
<wrst> yeah I was planning on a hard drive, shoudl I use a SSD for pfsense?
<wrst> is the processor very important? figured it needed to be decent?
<netritious> stick with an HDD
<netritious> a harddrive
<wrst> gotcha will do
<wrst> have a 40GB just sitting here that is a good drive I never used
<netritious> there is no real benefit to using SSD unless you are going for really low power (which I am)
<netritious> If you have it use a SATA HDD although I'm not 100% it will matter. YMMV with IDE.
<wrst> have sata just a very small one :)
<wrst> this sounds fun
<netritious> that should work fine
<netritious> you'll know if it doesn't work right after install, and sometimes only then.
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> well not like it has to work on the first run, I would be disappointed if it did
<wrst> downloaded it last night and played around with it for a few minutes in a vm
<netritious> yeah it works great in a vm. I use to use a pfsense VM configured as a bridge so I could put VM's directly on the net and manage it all on one workstation.
<netritious> was good for testing servers
<netritious> but not having to manage another machine to do it all
<netritious> *do all of the routing/filtering
<wrst> cool I was just looking at the UI nothing so grand :)
<netritious> *an additional physical machine to do all the routing/filtering
<netritious> nah, it's pretty basic.
<netritious> depends on the packages. not every package has the same ease of configuration
<netritious> if you recall I mentioned a few years ago buying two hp sff that had 3x PCI-e and 1x PCI? still have them, still running pfsense, every slot filled, four NICs in primary, two dual ports, one intel onboard gigabit, (7x RJ45 gigabit), then a cold standby with just two NICs, no RAM or hdd/ssd.
<netritious> took the 2GB DDR2 from one and filled the four slots in the other for a total of 4GB RAM.
<netritious> at the end of the journey, I might find I could have just spent the money and purchased a router directly from pfsense with commercial support lol
<netritious> but for a 2-3 NIC setup, if you already have the hardware, it's reasonable and cost effective.
<netritious> nope, cost me <half two have a cold standby, more ram, more ports, and user serviceable
<netritious> *to have
<wrst> but the fun is in the building and tinkering when I get something to work I'm partially disappointed :)
<netritious> and get bored so move on to something else... :)
<wrst> ha ha yes :)
<wrst> ohhhh parts just came... bye! :)
<Omnifrog>  I hate lawnmowers
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-11-13
<wrst> Omnifrog: too late in the year for lawnmowers
<Omnifrog> not here
<Omnifrog> it's leaf season
<Omnifrog> I'm in a ery wooded area
<wrst> ahh
<Omnifrog> very *
<wrst> down with the lawnmowers
<Omnifrog> my best push mower is running really fast and I cant figure out why
<wrst> cyberanger: formatting this 3TB drive has proven to be a larger pain than I thought it would be :)
<wrst> Omnifrog: maybe it is in a hurry? :\
<Omnifrog> heh
<Omnifrog> why is the format a pain?
<wrst> well I don't know
<wrst> i set it up with gpt
<wrst> and it should just work but I think I found a guide
<wrst> but the drive was just showing around 750GB
<Omnifrog> I'm not familiar with gpt
<wrst> the partition table format
 * wrst just knows the terms 
 * wrst doesn't know what he is doing
<Omnifrog> I had no idea there was a new partition table format
<Omnifrog> I'm reading about it now though
<Omnifrog> ah... "MBR works with disks up to 2 TB in size, but it can’t handle disks with more than 2 TB of space. "
<Omnifrog> http://www.howtogeek.com/193669/whats-the-difference-between-gpt-and-mbr-when-partitioning-a-drive/
<wrst> woo hoo! showing 2.7TB now
<Omnifrog> not sure how I feel about the appropriation of the GUID acronym though
<wrst> Omnifrog: what do you mean?
 * wrst may be a bit dense and doesnt' realize it
<Omnifrog> “globally unique identifier,” or GUID
<Omnifrog> as opposed to group user ID
<wrst> ahh
<wrst> I'm stuck in backup restore land...
<wrst> moving my "server" to a more capable machine
<Omnifrog> huh, a gpt has a redundant MBR
<wrst> yeah, all I wanted to do was store a bunch of crap :)
<Omnifrog> lol
<wrst> why do you need a redundant MBR?
<wrst> I figured if your MBR failed you have much problemos and the drive was likely toast
<Omnifrog> GPT drives tend to include a “protective MBR.” This type of MBR says that the GPT drive has a single partition that extends across the entire drive. If you try to manage a GPT disk with an old tool that can only read MBRs,
<Omnifrog> it will see a single partition that extends across the entire drive. The MBR ensures the old tools won’t mistake the GPT drive for an unpartitioned drive and overwrite its GPT data with a new MBR.
<wrst> unless you are an idiot like me messing with stuff you don't know about
<Omnifrog> In other words, the protective MBR protects the GPT data from being overwritten.
<wrst> ahh
<wrst> ok that makes sense
<Omnifrog> that link I posted is worth a read if you want to know more about gpt
<wrst> I probably should becuase the days of drives under 2 TB are probably few and far between other than SSDs and that won't be long
<wrst> in the past I always just through my drive in a usb enclosure hooked it to my desktop and used gparted
<wrst> but had to do this the oldschool way which is fine that's how I have always set up arch drives before on install
<wrst> but took me a while to figure it all out
<Omnifrog> when you mentioned gpt I thought it was a new version of gparted, heh
<Omnifrog> then I looked it up
<Omnifrog> dang, I must be living under a rock or something
<Omnifrog> I blame it all the smoke
<Omnifrog> blame it on*
<Omnifrog> the air here looks like I'm in China
<Omnifrog> I could look directly at the sun today
<cyberanger> wrst skimming the backlog sounds like it's fixed now?
<wrst> Omnifrog: smoke?
<wrst> cyberanger: yes, had a couple steps I left out when formatting
<Omnifrog> from all the wildfires
<wrst> that's what I get for thinking I know what I'm doing
<wrst> Omnifrog: yes we had smoke as far as cookeville a few days ago
<cyberanger> Omnifrog heard it's mostly arsonists
<cyberanger> Not natural
<Omnifrog> it's been pretty continuously awful air quality for over a week here in Chattanooga
<wrst> that is very disappointing
<Omnifrog> arsonists and idiots burning leaves
<Omnifrog> there are currently 59 wild fires in TN right now
<Unit193> Not me I haven't been there.
<wrst> sure you ahven't Unit193...
<wrst> Omnifrog: I don't recall it being this drive in the fall in well forever really
<Omnifrog> it's not been this dry in my memorey either
<Omnifrog> memory *
<Omnifrog> the water table here is lower than anything in recorded history
<wrst> we have been fortunate we haven't really bee so dry until the last 3-4 weeks
<Omnifrog> I watered parts of the grass around the house for the first time in the last 20 years
<Omnifrog> in the past I was happy to have it die back (less mowing for me)
<Omnifrog> but this is ridiculous
<wrst> no rain in the near future I don't think?
<Omnifrog> probably not for the next 10 days of so
<Omnifrog> this was the view on part of the property this evening and it's better than it had been all day http://imgur.com/a/scWZh
<cyberanger> That's not counting NC, AL & GA
<Omnifrog> yeah, they have their own fires to worry about
<wrst> beautiful place Omnifrog, stinks it is close to a fire
<Omnifrog> if fire gets near here it will be a really big problem
<Omnifrog> there are no fire hydrants near here
<wrst> hopefully you won't need them
<Omnifrog> are you using xchat wrst ?
<wrst> Omnifrog: no I'm using quassel, was actually just moving the core to a new server
<Omnifrog> oh, quassel. nevermind
<wrst> I like the client/core setup
<Omnifrog> yeah, I just saw the join message
<wrst> can connect from anywhere, on anything
<wrst> I know znc or the like will do it but quassel is a super easy setup
<Omnifrog> I've used quassel before
<Omnifrog> I really don't have a need for it though
<Unit193> What if you never want to miss a second of IRC?
<Omnifrog> that would have been true in past years
<Omnifrog> back when I was using quassel
<wrst> ha ha Omnifrog for me now I just have a setup I like so I just carry it over to wherever I'm hosting something
<Omnifrog> I've been backing my way off the internet over the last few years
<Unit193> I use the internet to communicate with people I like.
<Omnifrog> ok, I should clarify. I'm backing out of "social media"
<Omnifrog> and some chatrooms
<wrst> social media is pretty much stupid
<wrst> for the most part
<wrst> or at least around election season
<Unit193> I don't get on FB, haven't for years.
<Omnifrog> I killed my FB years ago
<wrst> I still have it but not proud of it
<Unit193> My sister stopped using it this/last year. \o/
<minasota> hmm, for some reason Papa John's and Dominoes cannot take online orders...
<minasota> Both are having "technical difficulties"
<minasota> Damn, Russians lol
<wrst> first the elections, now pizza, they have gone too far this time
<minasota> time for a riot :p
<wrst> ! yes
 * minasota can't make the "peaceful protest"... he's too full now. Time for a nap :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2019-11-04
 * Ubik farts
 * ZachGibbens hits another wall with websockets
 * Ubik sues the inventor of websockets into oblivion.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2019-11-05
<ZachGibbens> So I have a tcpdump showing traffic from nginx to v2ray, now I just need to figure out why v2ray is failing.
<Ubik> ZachGibbens: Switch to IIS instead. It's 1,000 times better!
 * Ubik dons asbestos armor :P
<ZachGibbens> I would return fire, that armour is begging for it
<ZachGibbens> However, serious question instead. Can IIS handle websockets?
<Ubik> Not sure, I've never used IIS.
<Ubik> I would assume so by now, though.
<Ubik> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/iis/get-started/whats-new-in-iis-8/iis-80-websocket-protocol-support
<Ubik> Appears so, back to 2012 at least.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2019-11-07
<ZachGibbens> huh
